# Noah James.



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 25, 2006)

We found out recently that our Son has a chromosone missing, meaning he may have a syndrome called Di George, to what extent we don't know yet. (A syndrome is a set of symptoms, not a desease or illness!) The only things that have been spotted so far is a groove in his palette, which may be what's preventing him from talking yet, and a quiet heart murmer.

All of us have to go for a few genetic and medical tests now since Georgia Louise is on her way soon!

He's still perfect to us though, his intelligence astounds and frightens us regularly and he's cuter than ever! So here's a few shots of him on holiday last week in Devon.

Looks like a normal cheeky little boy to me!


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2006)

Aaaw! He's adorable! I hope you figure out exactly what it is, adn I hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 25, 2006)

Handsome young man!
He'll be fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Corry, Dan.

I know he'll be OK regardless of whatever happens.  If he never talks that's OK, I always wanted to learn to learn and use sign language anyway!   He makes sounds OK but can't form sounds that use his lips yet.  We argue about the computer chair.  All you can hear when he gets home & jumps on my chair is "My chair", "Ai Air", "My chair", "Ai Air" 

He can throw a ball more accurately than Vicky, and quite far too, and taught himself to use a potty for a wee..........standing up like a grownup!   Now that was a surprise! 

Other stuff we'll find out about over the next few months!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2006)

He's a cute little boy and I am sure he will always remain perfect to you, whether he does develop any clear symptoms of a possible syndrome or not. 
Funny to see that he looks like a little redhead in the indoors photo where flash was used and like a blond kid in the outdoor-natural-light situations  He may have both varieties in his hair then, blonde from daddy's side (here I can only *assume*!!! ) and the hint of red from mummy's side?
I really like "The Shout" .


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2006)

I've met little Noah and he's lovely! I'm sure he'll be talking when he's ready.

Rob


----------



## Alison (Sep 27, 2006)

He is so sweet! Fantastic photos   My oldest didn't talk until he was over three and had a few years of speech therapy. We taught him sign language and it was amazing how much he had to say to us! Noah is lucky to have such fantastic parents


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree, Noah sounds like he has wonderful, loving, and highly accepting parents. I am sure that he will be running circles around the two of you before long. I wish your family the best.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 1, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> He is so sweet! Fantastic photos  My oldest didn't talk until he was over three and had a few years of speech therapy. *We taught him sign language and it was amazing how much he had to say to us!* Noah is lucky to have such fantastic parents


 
I really like that idea!   He's intelligent enough to know & do what he wants, he just can't tell us in speech!  I bet he thinks we're stupid for not understanding him! 

Thanks for your comments everyone.


----------



## Becky (Oct 2, 2006)

And Becky finally stumbles across thread!

He looks adorable Chris, these things always work out! Good luck with the little guy! :hugs:


----------

